# Mattress Topper



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi All

I know that some of you have bought a memory foam topper. A couple of basic queries. 

Is it possible to cut a double in half? A halved double would be a better fit for our 'narrow' singles in our campervan, rather than 2 singles which would be too wide.

Would cutting be detrimental? Also, are they easy to roll/fold up for easy storage. Any advice would be appreciated. Many thanks.

Regards Val :kisses:


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Val,
We cut a full size mattress to suit our fixed bed, no problem. Use an electric knife, very easy to do.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Val,

I have topper made from top quality memory foam, I got it from here. They produce toppers to your specification and provide a quality service, they are worth a look.

Terry.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Paul

Thanks for your quick response!! What a good idea. I have an electric carving knife, so will go ahead and order a double.

By the way, electric knives are supposed to be in the top ten of useless/unused utensils!! I still use mine at least once a week - for carving meat - probably cos I haven't got a decent sharp knife and also I am useless at carving. Just thought I'd pass that bit of useless info on!! he he

Again many thanks Regards Val :kisses:


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mattress topper*

Hi Lavlark,ive bought a 35mm memory topper and a 70mm topper off of ebay,both i bought were doubles,got each one new for a great price,i trimmed one with a sharp knife ,great nites sleep,the other thing i had to sort was the zip cover, needed to be altered,still using them now,lot easier to roll when only singles, cheers Matt


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Terry

Yes they do look the business. Many thanks for you response.

Regards Val :kisses:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A bread knife will cut it.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Matt

Many thanks for your response. I will look on ebay and follow any leads that you all have given me. 

Regards to all Val


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, go with the electric carving knife, that's what we used to cut the king down to size for the double in our MH.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lavlark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it possible to cut a double in half? A halved double would be a better fit for our 'narrow' singles in our campervan, rather than 2 singles which would be too wide.
> :


Yep bought our 3 inch King size topper and had to take 10 cm off it to make it fit snugly.Easy with a sharp carving knife and makes a clean cut .


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

We cut a double in half and bought two inner single sleeping bag sheets to put them in . Dave


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a very slim topper, slimmer the better really. Reason being it will live on the front pull down bed and be used occasionally at the back just to cover upholstery joins. So needs to be as slim as possible not to take up room. Anything around at only a cm or 2?

Thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Ikea do them if you are anywhere near one


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Bought a double, shaped it to fit corners etc. with a pair of scissors.

Slipped it inside a double quilt cover and use this as a sheet, much easier to roll up and put away during the day. It also rolls/folds into a very small size, so does not take up much room at all.

David


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

GEH007 said:


> Anything around at only a cm or 2?
> Thanks


Ebay pick a one inch topper


----------

